# School me on Patriot si subwoofers



## Derek420 (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a pair of 10" Patriot Si carbon fiber coned subs 350rms 500 max from 1994 like new came out of an old R/t industries bandpass they are usa made are they worth holding on to I'm not into subs that old, I have not tried them as I have a set of 12" Treos that sound great.Ive tried to sell or trade these subs buy no hits and none used for sale. All I could find was they were high end what are they worth Id say they will be a hard sell. Cool they had carbon fiber in 94 I didn't know that.


----------

